# Looking to sell company



## inferno (Nov 17, 2014)

Hey Guys, I was in a bad car accident last year before winter and now I'm unable to perform this kind of work and lost my snow removal and landscape company. I have 4 plows, 2 salt spreaders(2 ton air-flo), 2 tailgate salters (800lbs). I have the 2 air-flo salt spreaders on 2 different 3500 sierra's that both need work. The one truck is a 2004 and just needs a break line fixed and the other truck is a 1997 and needs the gas line, break line, and power steering lines fixed and I lost my shop during this accident so I don't work on them. I would like to sell everything and I'm not having any luck on craigslist or offer up or let go. Any ideas where I can sell this stuff before just bringing it to the dump. I mean both salter are working and they are too heavy to lift off and I lost my fork lift which is how I use to take them off. I appreciate any advice of where I could sell these trucks and equipment. Im from Livonia, Michigan. Basically near Metro Detroit.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

inferno said:


> Hey Guys, I was in a bad car accident last year before winter and now I'm unable to perform this kind of work and lost my snow removal and landscape company. I have 4 plows, 2 salt spreaders(2 ton air-flo), 2 tailgate salters (800lbs). I have the 2 air-flo salt spreaders on 2 different 3500 sierra's that both need work. The one truck is a 2004 and just needs a break line fixed and the other truck is a 1997 and needs the gas line, break line, and power steering lines fixed and I lost my shop during this accident so I don't work on them. I would like to sell everything and I'm not having any luck on craigslist or offer up or let go. Any ideas where I can sell this stuff before just bringing it to the dump. I mean both salter are working and they are too heavy to lift off and I lost my fork lift which is how I use to take them off. I appreciate any advice of where I could sell these trucks and equipment. Im from Livonia, Michigan. Basically near Metro Detroit.


Are you on Facebook?


----------



## NYH1 (Jan 10, 2009)

Try putting your stuff in the for sale section on here. Someone might want something.

NYH1.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

inferno said:


> Hey Guys, I was in a bad car accident last year before winter and now I'm unable to perform this kind of work and lost my snow removal and landscape company. I have 4 plows, 2 salt spreaders(2 ton air-flo), 2 tailgate salters (800lbs). I have the 2 air-flo salt spreaders on 2 different 3500 sierra's that both need work. The one truck is a 2004 and just needs a break line fixed and the other truck is a 1997 and needs the gas line, break line, and power steering lines fixed and I lost my shop during this accident so I don't work on them. I would like to sell everything and I'm not having any luck on craigslist or offer up or let go. Any ideas where I can sell this stuff before just bringing it to the dump. I mean both salter are working and they are too heavy to lift off and I lost my fork lift which is how I use to take them off. I appreciate any advice of where I could sell these trucks and equipment. Im from Livonia, Michigan. Basically near Metro Detroit.


Dam sorry for ur crappy situation


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I'm right in redford, I think I've seen your trucks out on the road. That sucks man, I too was in an accident 2 summers ago. I wasnt hurt, but it was scary as heck. I'm not in the market for much right now but might be able to help you sell. Take picks of everything and post the stuff here, you can also link to your craigslist ads. Facebook is a good place, michigan man stuff. 
The slow winter wont help. What kind of plows are they?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Freshwater said:


> What kind of plows are they?


Snowplows silly


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

Not for nothing but, couldn’t you just use the equipment you had to sub for other company’s?
I know we are hurting for subs all the time 

Just put drivers in the equipment and do the admin, phone calls, computer work etc?


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

tpendagast said:


> Not for nothing but, couldn't you just use the equipment you had to sub for other company's?
> I know we are hurting for subs all the time
> 
> Just put drivers in the equipment and do the admin, phone calls, computer work etc?


Sounds like some tlc is required to get everything operational


----------



## Rubber City Landscaping (Nov 2, 2018)

What are you asking for each truck... and pics please


----------



## tpendagast (Oct 27, 2012)

iceyman said:


> Sounds like some tlc is required to get everything operational


Seemed like the Main reason for "losing" the company was he couldn't do the work anymore.. if the equipment isn't operational, then the injury/car accident is a moot issue, he wouldn't have been able to operate even if he was healthy enough.


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I have bought and sold several things on Repocast.


----------

